# Capricorn Acres in Bellaire, Michigan



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

We raise registered Kinders


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:ROFL: LOVE that cheesy grin on the pygmy!!


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

He is quite the character!


----------

